# Ideas for Freestyle BLD



## popcorner12 (Mar 8, 2019)

So i'm doing 3x3 BLD for a talent show, and have been doing quite a lot of research on improving speed.
so I came across Freestyle, a method for Bld. The description said it was a method where you did anything you could think of.
I decided to create this (this is my first thread) sorry if there is another thread like this
and did not mean to steal others ideas if i accidently do

First I thought it would increase speeds if there was a way to swap edges _and _and corners at the same time, possibly using some PLL alg.
it's hard but possible
(remember that Freestyle is the hardest Bld method)

(By the way im using sticker lettering scheme, w/ A on top and E in front)
any place buffer (I'm using O just for this, but it probably can be changed)
so if letters came like this:
edges: OS
corners: PAP
then you can do this: S RW' (R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U') RW S'

it might work
just an idea


----------



## h2f (Mar 9, 2019)

I think you've missed what 3style is. The algs are mostly comms. The position of buffer may be in DF/FD or FU/UF for edges and UBL/ UBR or UFR for corners. Top blinders tend to belive that UF/UFR is the best buffers mix.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 11, 2019)

Whatever freeness you try to adopt in your solve, the moves can always be broken down into commutators.

Commutators work in such a way that they influence only edges or only corners. Block commutators exist, but they are rarer to find in actually solves. It is generally convenient to do edge and corner combination at the end, and which is called the parity alg.


----------



## Animaginarytale (Jun 7, 2019)

I like this idea. It has been discussed in the older threads on 3 bld but no one has developed a method revolving around PLLs for blind yet. I’m not the best at blind but could I collaborate with you to take this further and make it a complete method?


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 7, 2019)

Animaginarytale said:


> no one has developed a method revolving around PLLs for blind yet



That's not true. Setting up to a PLL used to be more common


----------

